# Pine Log WMA



## Brentski (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi every one,
I know it's bear archery season at Pine Log WMA, at least for another week or so.  If anyone is out trying to bag one I saw some tracks between Grassy hollow road and Donahue road.
I think it rained two weeks ago, so could be as old as that.  Hope this helps someone.  Good luck.

Brentski


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm in a hunting club really close to pine log.
 I can tell you that there are bears everywhere right now.
 If you have a chance to hunt go for it.
 This might be you rlast chance before they are ran off by the crowds


----------

